# will greg chapple also suicide



## harmu.com (Mar 19, 2007)

if india is out of the world cup, the way pakistan is, will greg chapple take the sucide, 

i don't think greg chapple, will suicide, because it dose not matter to him, wheather india win or lose, still, you never know  might be he will be killed like the bob, who knows, 

never come to coach sub content teams, else you will die, foreigners 

but, am feeling a bit sorry, though


----------



## eggman (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll kill him.
I'll through eggs on his face.
I will make him eat lotsa egg.
I will make him bath in egg yolk.
I will trap in egg shell.


----------



## Ravirdv (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL eggman


----------



## jassi2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

The Advertisers , the news channels and the SET MAX people would have  to commit suicide if India is out of World Cup early.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 19, 2007)

why at all he will suicide when he has done his part well, for which he came to india to ruin the eam before world cup.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2007)

What stupidity is this,BCCI hired him and its not his fault that your 'gods' are playing poorly.Its their own fault.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oops I am the only exception who voted for the suicide!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 19, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> What stupidity is this,BCCI hired him and its not his fault that your 'gods' are playing poorly.Its their own fault.


 
i was just joking
i dont make humans or consider those ass***** as gods.


----------



## dikudik (Mar 19, 2007)

hi to all

result is in our hand......we can simply stop buying products for which our nonsense hero advertise.......they lost to a nation bangladesh very badly....never ever expected such a result now the entire destiny of super 8 is under ? even though we wil both but stil it depends on other matches result too......kick them off all idiots n stop buying products wherer this hero acts 
save indian cricket ..................
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2007)

Buy what you want,just don't be concerned about cricket too much
How will it effect your life if they win or lose.
----------------------
Please post all the WC related content here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52508


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 19, 2007)

Not Greg... but the team members 
Agar aaj Bermuda se haare tho India mein land karne nahin denge...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 19, 2007)

One thing I learned from this forum-Don't argue against fanboys

Now that's something non tech. this forum told me 

Source:Vimal's Sign


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 19, 2007)

Thread started in a poor taste..!!


----------



## anarchist (Mar 19, 2007)

Rofl


----------



## gmanog (Mar 19, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Buy what you want,just don't be concerned about cricket too much
> How will it effect your life if they win or lose.


 
On whos money these guys are playing??? (playing not in the fields)


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 19, 2007)

eggman gone nuts


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2007)

gmanog said:
			
		

> On whos money these guys are playing??? (playing not in the fields)


So will you be more rich if they do not play


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 20, 2007)

^^Ya he will be very rich if guys dont play


----------



## led_shankar (Mar 20, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Thread started in a poor taste..!!


I agree. Shameful thread.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 20, 2007)

On a lighter vein:

He will never suicide, he will kill ganguly.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 20, 2007)

He should!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2007)

Useless thread.


----------



## premsharma (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think it was suicide by Bob. it might have overdose of prescribed drugs combined with Alcohol. He was Diabetic and some other troubles. Remember same thing happened with Vivek maitra [Rahul mahajan's Secy].

Or it has to be murder because situation in that room do not point to any suicide clues.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 20, 2007)

Fight Club doesn't mean you post such idiotic things. If he commits suicide/is murdered then I will open the thread.


----------

